# Meetings in Stockport



## Bazonian (Mar 26, 2012)

Are there any meeting in the Stockport/South Manchester area, to meet others and get advice.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 26, 2012)

Bazonian said:


> Are there any meeting in the Stockport/South Manchester area, to meet others and get advice.



I don't know of any specific groups, but I live in Stockport. If you want any help to chat etc pm me. There is a forum meet arranged in Manchester for November check out the calendar of events.

Where about in Stockport are you?


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi 

I live in Romiley, do you know where the forum in November we be held and when?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 27, 2012)

17th November in Manchester centre - venue tbc still I think. 
Does your gp or any of your health care team know of any support groups?


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 28, 2012)

They have not mentioned any,I will ask though.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2012)

There's a list of Diabetes UK voluntary groups here:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/In_Your_...ing/Voluntary-groups/Listing-of-local-groups/

Not sure if you would qualify as a 'Stockport Tadpole' though!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There's a list of Diabetes UK voluntary groups here:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/In_Your_...ing/Voluntary-groups/Listing-of-local-groups/
> 
> Not sure if you would qualify as a 'Stockport Tadpole' though!



I want to join the tadpoles 

Gatley & Cheadle is closest 

I never think to look at duk for things like this


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone i was at "The Laine Art Gallery" in the ctr of Newcastle for a networking day this weekend with DUK.  Met lots of nice people & had some good talks.  If you are not a member ???   Good for ALL.  There is some good walks & interesting things coming off in the next year.   Watch this space ?


----------

